
Ask HN: How do you manage your favorite submissions? - kerneldeveloper
When reading Hacker News, I can often find some awesome tools and articles which I want to save in case I need them in the future. However, I&#x27;m finding my &quot;favorite submissions&quot; list become longer and longer. It&#x27;s very difficult to search or categorize them.<p>How do you manage your favorite submissions? Are there any good tools or websites for this purpose?
======
sigjuice
Hacker News is one of the many sites and services where I save favorites
(reddit, GitHub, stackoverflow, Digg Reader and others)

It would be nice to have an aggregator. This is something I have thought of
building myself, but I have no experience making web apps.

------
Mz
I have begun aggregating my favorites for various general topics by starting a
google group on the topic and posting my HN favs to it.

------
Tomte
You click "favorite". It's right there next to "flag", "discuss" etc.

